# fish losing color?



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I woke up this morning and when I looked in my tank all three of my tiger barbs were pale and almost had no color, I fed them and went to school. when I came back after school they were back to normal. Yesterday I had a Pleco die, but I have heard fish lose color when they are stressed. is this a cause for alarm?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would say so, yes. Having one fish die then three others show signs of stress means something is wrong with your tank. What are your water parameters? In particular, what's the pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and temperature in the tank? And I would suggest actual concentrations if you take it to the pet store to get tested. Don't rely on the clerk saying "yup, everything's ok".


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought test strips last night because I thought it was an emergency and everything was in the safe zone but it didn't measure ammonia, I'm planing on taking a sample to the pet store later today to have them test it. but the temp is at about 80 constantly.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you dosed any medications recently? Also, have you been treating your tap water before you add it to the tank to remove chlorine and/or chloramine?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Last time I had to use medication it was for ich, but that was when I first got the tiger barbs and before I bought the Pleco that died, so it was about a month or two ago. I treat the water with top fin water conditioner and put aquarium salt in every time I do a weekly water change. I found out my water was hard so now I'm going to start adding a little distilled water every once in a while


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing everything right. Just keep on with it, and watch your fish like a hawk. Also, get that ammonia reading and make sure it's zero ppm


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Will do, and when I get a measurement for the ammonia, ill post it


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

If your fish are full of color with light on and water parameters are good, i wouldnt stress. My neons go real pain when the light go out and they go to sleep. It takes them a few minutes to wake up and colors come out again. I will note though, they only lose color when they are asleep.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I think that might be what happened, because when I first saw them it was when I had just turned on the light to wake them up, it never hurts to go get the water tested though


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

I wouldn't trust the test strips. They seem to be very inaccurate. Do yourself a favor and get the API master test kit, saves going to the LFS every time you want water tested. That being said, it's a good excuse to go and see what they got.....


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah I bought the test strips because it was all I could afford for now and I thought it might be an emergency because my pleco died. They are very frustrating because it's hard to read -_-;;; oh well haha


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was going to say the same thing as Harveya. If the fish are pale when you turn the light on, but then brighten up as the day goes on, that's normal. Many fish loose colour when the lights turn off, then brighten up as they wake up.

If you notice any signs of stress, then I'd be worried - because of the pleco death.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Well there isn't any sign of aggression but my tank is a little overpopulated. I have a 20 gal with 1 long finned rosy barb, 3 bala sharks, 3 tiger barbs, and 1 angelfish, I plan to put the barbs and tetra in a seperate 10 gal once I get done cycling it


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

My fish loose color every night when they go to sleep. The always regain there color about 30 min after I turn there lights on so I wouldn't worry about it if I were you.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree about fish being pale when they wake up. If I am worried about fish acting strange I always give a quick check to tank temp, heaters, filters etc and if I'm still worried I do a 30-50% water change. If I have a test kit (I don't always keep them to be honest) I check the ammonia first.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I took my water to get tested and they said my nitrates were a little high, but otherwise everything was fine, I plan on doing a 25% water change when I get home, so that might help


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One of the reasons the pleco died is because you are adding salt at each water change, your salt levels are probably getting up there. plecos can't handle very much salt at all. There is usually enough salt in tap water to be all it needs.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks Susan, ill keep that in mind for next time, how often would you suggest that I should add the salt?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't add salt at all, unless you're medicating.


----------

